# Inanna protection



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is my bitch working on some confidence while biting in front of the helper. The helper is teaching her to "hit back" or, in other words, to counter threat and channel it into the bite. This is one of the tools we've used to teach her to deal with the stick. She has never come off of a bite, but will show a reaction to the presence of the stick. We are trying to teach her to counter it by regripping, biting harder, shaking (not to be confused with thrashing) etc. This will help build confidence and power.

I like this approach as opposed to flooding the dog or desensitizing it to the stick. I want the dog to know the stick means something and learn how to deal with it appropriately. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUg6nUoPEmo


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

David Feliciano said:


> Here is my bitch working on some confidence while biting in front of the helper. The helper is teaching her to "hit back" or, in other words, to counter threat and channel it into the bite. This is one of the tools we've used to teach her to deal with the stick. She has never come off of a bite, but will show a reaction to the presence of the stick. We are trying to teach her to counter it by regripping, biting harder, shaking (not to be confused with thrashing) etc. This will help build confidence and power.
> 
> I like this approach as opposed to flooding the dog or desensitizing it to the stick. I want the dog to know the stick means something and learn how to deal with it appropriately.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUg6nUoPEmo


 *
mod delete* 

That's a little female and in my opinion will never show much more than that. Again.. 
*mod delete*


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> * mod delete *


Thank you Gerry. First time ever on that field or helper. If that's all she ever is in that situation I'm pleased


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

David Feliciano said:


> Thank you Gerry. First time ever on that field or helper. If that's all she ever is in that situation I'm pleased


And so you should be, she looks fine.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

I move that Gerry's intolerant degrading personal remarks be removed and he banned for a week


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

David Feliciano said:


> I move that Gerry's intolerant degrading personal remarks be removed and he banned for a week


Dear David...I know several gay people and they would just tell me to go **** my hand if I was razzing them.

What...are you some kind of princess or something ??


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Miss Prissy pants?

Thanks for sharing your videos Davy!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> *mod delete*
> 
> That's a little female and in my opinion will never show much more than that. Again..
> *mod delete*


 
Hey Connie I didn’t get a chance to read it. Was it funny as hell before you took it away from us?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Hey Connie I didn’t get a chance to read it. Was it funny as hell before you took it away from us?



No.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

David Feliciano said:


> I move that Gerry's intolerant degrading personal remarks be removed and he banned for a week


What happened to the No Snitching Rule....


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Hey Connie I didn’t get a chance to read it. Was it funny as hell before you took it away from us?


Chris...










Connie, THANK YOU


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> What happened to the No Snitching Rule....


Are you snitching on me for snitching?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

David Feliciano said:


> *Whip me for snitching?*


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> David Feliciano said:
> 
> 
> > *Whip me for snitching?*


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David you're the only person I know that derails their owns threads this much


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> David you're the only person I know that derails their owns threads this much


Do Mike S a favor and click those adds on the bottom of your screen ;-)


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> Do Mike S a favor and click those adds on the bottom of your screen ;-)


At least I'll still be on the forum :-\":-\" Don't make me call Anne :lol:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I would like to see a fight between Gerry and Doug vs David 

Of course you could wear those silly enter the dragon gloves.

My money is on David to take them both out sans gi.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

LMAO... No fighting it is against the rules!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> I would like to see a fight between Gerry and Doug vs David
> 
> Of course you could wear those silly enter the dragon gloves.
> 
> My money is on David to take them both out sans gi.


Please don't wear the 5 toed "take your heart out" slip ons!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nothing like a helper that can change the oil, drop the trans and rotate the tires.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice work the dog loves the fight eh?

Now on to more serious things - 

Where did that helper come form? He look like he just time warped in form the 70's with a really bad mullet and sun glasses? David where do you find these guys - Wait a minute I take that back I really don't want to know


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Nice work the dog loves the fight eh?
> 
> Now on to more serious things -
> 
> Where did that helper come form? He look like he just time warped in form the 70's with a really bad mullet and sun glasses? David where do you find these guys - Wait a minute I take that back I really don't want to know


mods...


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Only joking man nothing serious. 

I did compliment the work!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I definitely dont normally get into this shit, but damn, you cant learn anything here anymore. I get folks have a problem with Dave, but I really thought there'd be some actual critiques on the video--dont a lot of people here whine that people dont post video???? Well, hell, here's one, I would love to know what people who know what they are looking at actually think about the dog/handling/helper.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Nice work the dog loves the fight eh?
> 
> Now on to more serious things -
> 
> Where did that helper come form? He look like he just time warped in form the 70's with a really bad mullet and sun glasses? David where do you find these guys - Wait a minute I take that back I really don't want to know


Wait....He didn't just ask what I think he did....did he?:razz:


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> I definitely dont normally get into this shit, but damn, you cant learn anything here anymore. I get folks have a problem with Dave, but I really thought there'd be some actual critiques on the video--dont a lot of people here whine that people dont post video???? Well, hell, here's one, I would love to know what people who know what they are looking at actually think about the dog/handling/helper.


Jennifer chill out you didn't comment on the video either[-X


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Wait....He didn't just ask what I think he did....did he?:razz:


hhaaaaaaahhh - No I didn't - that is why I took it back - I knew that was going to go really wrong really fast


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Where did that helper come form? He look like he just time warped in form the 70's with a really bad mullet and sun glasses? David where do you find these guys - Wait a minute I take that back I really don't want to know


Shane,

Take another look at the helper. I think "He" is actually Anne Kent


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Shane,
> 
> Take another look at the helper. I think "He" is actually Anne Kent


Oh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Thomas are you shitting me! I am in trouble! I didn't notice! I cannot dig out of this one!

Anne, I am sorry i was being a smart ass!

MODs can you delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-&


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Oh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Thomas are you shitting me! I am in trouble! I didn't notice! I cannot dig out of this one!
> 
> Anne, I am sorry i was being a smart ass!
> 
> MODs can you delete please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-&


Grab your ankles


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

The helper is Anne Kent, if I am not mistaken of Adler Stein Kennels. She's been a helper for a long time - go girls!!!!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Grab your ankles


This is going to be bad isn't it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh man I am sick to my stomach right now!


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> This is going to be bad isn't it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh man I am sick to my stomach right now!


Sometimes you got to keep your thoughts to yourself. You must not be married.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Shane Woodlief said:


> This is going to be bad isn't it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh man I am sick to my stomach right now!


Shane,

Don't you have a new appreciation for David F now?
Pretending to be offended for your comment on the "effeminate" decoy he knows is actually a female. 
Well played David.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> This is going to be bad isn't it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh man I am sick to my stomach right now!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hne5a_jkdyw


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Shane,
> 
> Don't you have a new appreciation for David F now?
> Pretending to be offended for your comment on the "effeminate" decoy he knows is actually a female.
> Well played David.


That's just it I wasn't commenting on "effeminate" just the other of what I said. Truth is I was watching the helper just the dog.

Yea he played it well!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> That's just it I wasn't commenting on "effeminate" just the other of what I said. Truth is I was watching the helper just the dog.
> 
> Yea he played it well!



why weren't you watching the helper? You don't think she's attractive?


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> why weren't you watching the helper? You don't think she's attractive?


Chris did I give you a shovel to help me dig!:razz:


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

See Shane that's why you should play nice.[-X


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backhoe


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Back on topic folks!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David, 

I have a question....why do you, being a decoy and being able to "read" dogs, have to be told to come in and pet your dog and what not? Not trying to be rude at all, just trying to understand????


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Shane,
> 
> Take another look at the helper. I think "He" is actually Anne Kent


Yep, but that's OK Shane, she's a tall gal!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> David,
> 
> I have a question....why do you, being a decoy and being able to "read" dogs, have to be told to come in and pet your dog and what not? Not trying to be rude at all, just trying to understand????


Hi Carol,

I'm not David (and NO I don't want to play him on the WDF )
BUT. The read is different from the back end then from the biting end of the dog. Sometimes you need a little reminder
and it is nice to have dialog between decoy and handler.
Maybe Anne saw something in the dogs expression that said
it needed stroking? The more communication the better


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> David,
> 
> I have a question....why do you, being a decoy and being able to "read" dogs, have to be told to come in and pet your dog and what not? Not trying to be rude at all, just trying to understand????


I don't like to give my dogs a lot of praise on the bite. Its not my style and I believe the dog needs to learn to deal with the helper on her own. You can hear the helper tell the dog not to look to me because I'm not going to help her before she ask me to come in and praise (same mindset).

The reason the helper ask me to come and pet the dog is to show her that its "okay" to fight. The helper is of the opinion that the dog enjoys to fight, but is young and needs to be reminded that I want her there fighting. The praise is permission to stay there engaging as opposed to support and encouragement to prop her up. 

I trust my helper. When she sees tells me to do something, I act first and ask questions later.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> I don't like to give my dogs a lot of praise on the bite. Its not my style and I believe the dog needs to learn to deal with the helper on her own. You can hear the helper tell the dog not to look to me because I'm not going to help her before she ask me to come in and praise (same mindset).
> 
> The reason the helper ask me to come and pet the dog is to show her that its "okay" to fight. The helper is of the opinion that the dog enjoys to fight, but is young and needs to be reminded that I want her there fighting. The praise is permission to stay there engaging as opposed to support and encouragement to prop her up.
> 
> I trust my helper. When she sees tells me to do something, I act first and ask questions later.


You are very lucky to have a training helper that can manipulate the dog and understand the eyes, ears grip,pressure on and off.
I to like the to keep the fight between the dog and the helper I like the dog to stand on there own no need for a bunch of jabber and propping up just praise for a job well done at the appropriate time 
Like I said your lucky to have a training helper that can mind **** your dog several different ways in one session it takes lots of years and many dogs and different types of dogs to be good at it.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Jennifer chill out you didn't comment on the video either[-X


I dont know enough about what I am seeing to comment...I dont train biting dogs. I have found it informative to watch a video, and see if my perception is even remotely close to the perception of those who train biting dogs.

Would be nice if at least half of the comments on a thread were about training dogs instead of personal crap.

Will ask one thing tho--dog seems to want to be really close to the helper-it looks stylized to me--is it trained (and why) or natural to this dog?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Will ask one thing tho--dog seems to want to be really close to the helper-it looks stylized to me--is it trained (and why) or natural to this dog?


Its a combination. I like a dog to be serious in the barking. Some dogs stand back when they are doing serious guarding while others get closer. The dog should learn to try to impress the helper. Some dogs want to stand back so they can stare through the helper while others find success getting close up. Coming closer is what came naturally to this dog.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> I dont know enough about what I am seeing to comment...I dont train biting dogs. I have found it informative to watch a video, and see if my perception is even remotely close to the perception of those who train biting dogs.
> 
> Would be nice if at least half of the comments on a thread were about training dogs instead of personal crap.
> 
> Will ask one thing tho--dog seems to want to be really close to the helper-it looks stylized to me--is it trained (and why) or natural to this dog?


There's allot of different things going on in this session the helper is tossing ALOT of stuff at the dog and appears to be having a look see at who and what the dog is David should explain what the session is about. Fun to watch I like


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> There's allot of different things going on in this session the helper is tossing ALOT of stuff at the dog and appears to be having a look see at who and what the dog is David should explain what the session is about. Fun to watch I like


Anne is definately the Master at reaching inside dogs and seeing what's there, what isn't and what needs to be brought out...safely. She's very good at reading the dogs on every level. With 30 plus years of experience I'd say she has the skill and almost second nature in her work that set her apart from many.

The other thing about Anne is that she's always on the dog's side of what she's doing. With people maybe not so much. Something about asbestos panties ;-)~


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Will ask one thing tho--dog seems to want to be really close to the helper-it looks stylized to me--is it trained (and why) or natural to this dog?


It's both. The dog wanted to be close and she is trained. The close standing during the barking helps to keep the dog more active when she barks. I have never understood why helpers insist on the dog sitting while barking. It just dosen't make sense. We want the dog doing the very active behavior of barking, yet we tell him to keep his body inactive.  Also dogs that bark close tend to get get full points and a lack of criticism from the judge.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> It's both. The dog wanted to be close and she is trained. The close standing during the barking helps to keep the dog more active when she barks. I have never understood why helpers insist on the dog sitting while barking. It just dosen't make sense. We want the dog doing the very active behavior of barking, yet we tell him to keep his body inactive.  Also dogs that bark close tend to get get full points and a lack of criticism from the judge.


I agree with you there. I hear a lot of people saying the dog shouldn't jump but if the dog starts it on it's own I'm completely fine with it. In all actuality I like it! Although it can reduce the barking!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I Like the dog and can't stand the whip.


----------

